# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  نمیدونم سایت رو تو کدوم پوشه آپ کنم :(

## pcb20parse

سلام . دوستان من سایت رو طراحی کردم با ftp  همه به هاست وصل شدم . حالا که وصل شدم پوشه های مختلف داخلش میبینم. نمی دونم این پوشه ها چی هستن . من سایت رو تو کدوم پوشه باید اپ کنم. کمکم کنید دوستان :(

----------


## hsgpro

سلام
در هاست های لینوکس باید سایت رو در پوشه public_html آپلود کنی اما در هاست های ویندوز در پوشه htdocs یا htwww است.

----------


## havash064

اسم پوشه هایی رو که میبینین رو بگین تا دوستان بگن تو کدوم پوشه باید آپلود کنین

----------


## Vidico

> سلام
> در هاست های لینوکس باید سایت رو در پوشه public_html آپلود کنی اما در هاست های ویندوز در پوشه htdocs یا htwww است.


www با اون یکی public_html در واقع یک پوشه هست دیگه....؟

----------

